# 1st Hog Kills - Armasight Predator



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay, this is more like it. I took two hogs last night under different circumstances and the Predator performed fairly well. Both shots were over 100 yards. The shorter shot was through hot vegetation that distorted the view and the second shot was unobstructed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice shooting Brian. Does that scope have other reticles you can switch to?


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, the scope has 5 reticles, none of which are what I would prefer. I prefer the German #1 style of reticle as it leaves the top half of the FOV open and clean, but still gives you a vertical line for alignment if you need it.

You can have a dot (my first favorite Armasight reticle), horizontal line with a dot in the middle, cross with a dot in the middle (my 2nd favorite), cross, crosshair, or nothing.

Unlike daylight scopes with very thin crosshairs, the crosshairs in electronic scopes are on screen artifacts and tend to be thicker than traditional crosshairs. As such, I tend to think that they cover up too much of the target, so I prefer a minimal aiming reticle...'aim small hit small' and all that.

The reticles can be white, black, red, or cyan in color.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The vid. wouldn't come up for me but congrats. on the hunt


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the answer...I've always wanted a German style reticle.


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

Good looking hog, i bet that makes for some fun night hunting.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------

